# ipad 2 et streaming?



## pukpok (18 Mai 2011)

bonjour a tous, ya t'il un moyen pour regarder les films en  streaming sur ipad 2 
merci


----------



## MacJess (18 Mai 2011)

Je sais que l'application justin tv permet de regarder des contenus en streaming, maintenant je ne croit pas qu'il y ait des films.


----------



## lineakd (19 Mai 2011)

@pukpok, oui, avec l'application oplayer hd et le lien du streaming que tu veux regarder.


----------



## pukpok (19 Mai 2011)

merci pour ta réponse mais ça ne marche pas ou j'ai pas su le faire fonctionner !! stp si tu utilise oplayer et que ça marche pour toi explique moi comment faire merci!!


----------



## lineakd (19 Mai 2011)

@pukpok, regardes ceci -- > 

[YOUTUBE]INtQpruBBZ0[/YOUTUBE]

Désolé, pour la qualité de la vidéo.


----------



## pukpok (25 Mai 2011)

marche tj pas mais merci !!!


----------



## lineakd (26 Mai 2011)

@pukpok, qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas? 
Détailles nous ton utilisation ainsi que le lien.


----------



## pukpok (26 Mai 2011)

Merci a toi LINEAKD tes trop cool .. j'ai réussi a régler le problème mais seulement avec les liens megaupload mais c'est super lent !! Je ne c'est pas ou trouver les liens megavideo car je trouve que c'est plus rapide mème si la qualitè est moins bonne.. Mais c'est deja ça .. Si tu connè umoyen pour ça j'aimerais bien ! Merci


----------



## lineakd (27 Mai 2011)

@pukpok, c'est un plaisir puis vu mon niveau sous mac os, je viens aider ici. En attendant que je m'améliore avec mon imac. 
Le lenteur sa dépend de ta connexion internet pour le reste en mp.


----------



## Isab29 (16 Juin 2011)

Idem. Je viens d essayer et pas possible de regarder une série. Ça dit lancer la vidéo et ensuite l écran reste noir !!
Quelqu un sait ???
Merci !


----------



## gnbolto (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, supere thread !
Moi aussi LineAkd je ne c'est pas ou trouver les liens megavideo car je trouve que c'est  plus rapide même si la qualité est moins bonne...  Si tu connais un moyen pour ça j'aimerais bien aussi ! 

Merci


----------



## fmr (10 Novembre 2011)

J'ai suivi tout le fil de la discussion. J'ai donc "oplayer". Je me suis inscrite sur mega-débrid. Mais c'est trouver des adresses pour la vidéo... Je ne sais pas où aller.

Si qqn pouvait m'aider !


----------



## macnel (10 Novembre 2011)

@FMR , coucou , je n'ai pas de mac , mais je me suis inscrit spécialement pour vous aidé.
alors l'un des moyen que j'utilise pour avoir le lien est de tout simplement lancé le streaming sur votre ordinateur avec megavideo. Puis dans les outils proposés par Megavideo tu trouvera le lien dans l'un de ces outils. bon , après c'est vrais que c'est chiant de le recopier sur ipad mais en génerale c'est le même url avec quelques changements vers la fin  .


----------



## Lyloo10260 (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut
Idem pour moi 
Je viens de m inscrire et lorsque je met le liens message erreur aussi
Galère


----------



## Lyloo10260 (5 Janvier 2012)

Et super génial pour l Info !!!
Mais c complètement gratuit pas de mauvaises surprise ?


----------



## Tosay (5 Janvier 2012)

Lyloo10260 a dit:


> Et super génial pour l Info !!!
> Mais c complètement gratuit pas de mauvaises surprise ?



Oui ça marche et c'est gratuit ! 

Par contre, il te faut une TRES bonne connexion


----------



## Lyloo10260 (5 Janvier 2012)

Et c limite en TPS ??


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

Lyloo10260 a dit:


> Et c limite en TPS ??



Pas à ma connaissance... J'ai regardé un film de 1h50 et j'ai pas eu de problèmes


----------



## Lyloo10260 (6 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi piratage ? C du streaming ...


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

Le Streaming est illégal 

J'en ai fais les frais avec un site que j'ai du fermer (chezhomer.com) suite à un mail de la Fox France.

Pour l'instant, la personne qui regarde un film en streaming ne risque pas grand chose. Mais notre bon vieux Leprechaun (Sarko) veut faire bouger les choses



> Alors que les précédentes lois Hadopi n'ont pas forcément fait preuve de toute leur efficacité, une loi Hadopi 3, visant à pénaliser le streaming en plus du téléchargement illégal en P2P («peer-to-peer»), pourrait voir le jour. En tout cas, Nicolas Sarkozy sest dit prêt à aller dans ce sens ce vendredi à Avignon (Vaucluse) lors d'un forum sur la création à l'ère numérique. Le président de la République a estimé que «sur les sites de streaming, lidéologie du partage, cest lidéologie de largent: je vole dun côté, je vends de lautre». Pour lui, «ce qui compte, cest de protéger le droit dauteur. Si la technologie permet une nouvelle évolution [dHadopi], alors on adaptera la législation» pour étendre la lutte contre le piratage à la diffusion en continu.


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Tosay a dit:


> Le Streaming est illégal



Non, le streaming est tout ce qu'il y a de plus légal. Ensuite, ce qui est illégal, c'est de mettre à disposition, quel que soit le moyen des fichiers sous copyright.


----------



## Lyloo10260 (6 Janvier 2012)

Ok 
C bizarre j ai lu pas mal d article qui dit que le streaming n est pas interdit par la loi .. Le dernier en date dans le monde concernant le procès de allo streaming.
Merci pour l Info


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien ce que je dis. Le streaming n'est pas interdit par la loi. Tout comme le P2P est légal ou l'échange entre amis également, YouTube, Rapidshare, megauplaud, etc. 

Mais ceci ne concerne QUE les fichiers NON SOUMIS au droit d'auteur. 

J'espère que c'est clair pour tout le monde maintenant.

Pour faire le parallèle avec quelque chose de concret : les couteaux ne sont pas interdits de vente, ils sont légalement utilisables en cuisine, mais deviennent illégaux si le but est de tuer une autre personne.

Ce n'est pas la technologie qui est condamnée, mais son utilisation qui est condamnable si elle est illégale.


----------



## Tosay (6 Janvier 2012)

Oui oui... Quand je dis que le streaming est illégal, je parle d'un site proposant du contenu sans droit d'auteur.
Y'a quelques années, j'ai du fermer un site de stream sur les Simpson (logique)


----------



## Gwen (6 Janvier 2012)

Euh, je ne te suis pas trop là. Tu dis deux choses contradictoires.


----------



## Tosay (7 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Euh, je ne te suis pas trop là. Tu dis deux choses contradictoires.



Oups ! Désolé je me suis mal exprimé .



> Oui oui... Quand je dis que le streaming est illégal, je parle d'un site proposant du contenu *sans avoir eu l'autorisation de l'auteur*.


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2012)

C'est exactement ça. Ce qui est illégal en soi n'est pas la technologie, mais son usage pour diffuser du contenue sans en détenir le droit.


----------



## polopacclim (1 Février 2012)

Pour ceux qui cherchent à regarder des vidéos légalement (souvenez vous de l'histoire du couteau) en streaming, vous pouvez lire http://guitarizon.over-blog.com/article-ipad-2-streaming-gratuit-ou-trouver-des-series-98314117.html


----------

